# Colt Behaviour and Gelding



## JackAT (24 March 2013)

Evening all, 

I'll start by saying that the colt in question belongs to someone else on the yard, so this is a curiosity thread rather than a personal advice matter!

There is a young colt, almost 9 months old now, on the yard, and he is starting to become quite the misbehaving little sod! This involves quite a lot of biting, kicking out with front legs, being difficult to lead and being bolshy in general. 

He's shooting up, already practically the same size as his mum! 

Something else he had started doing, probably once or twice a week, is mounting his own mother. Quite concerning IMO!

My question is twofold: 

1) Is this something that can be ironed out through teaching him some manners, or does he need to be gelded? (I've no experience at all of breeding personally, I thought 9 months is a bit early to be gelding colts, based on nothing other than my own opinion and limited reading)

2) Could it be to do with the fact that he was very much pandered to and fussed over, virtually from the moment he was born?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lgd (24 March 2013)

Probably at least ready for weaning and out with some mates his own age and an older nanny to keep him in order. 

Gelding depends on presence of the equipment but if it is planned for them to come off the sooner the better as far fewer complications when they are smaller. My 10½ month old was gelded at around 7 months old as both his balls had dropped. Had a couple of weeks with Mum after gelding while everything healed up then he was weaned with another two boys his age and an older gelding to be boss.


----------



## HBM1 (24 March 2013)

Mine is 9 months..any more laid back and he would be horizontal..he does occasionally paw with his front legs..not intentional kicking..just boredom. I tell him no and tap his leg with just my fingers. It is impossible to tell why anyone elses's does what they do. Don't mistake baby behaviours with being badly behaved though. I would not have mine in with mares now.

I would say my colt is pampered..he loves his cuddles but he is not over handled and spends most of his time outside with his gelding buddy. Maybe your one is over handled by owner?


----------



## elijahasgal (25 March 2013)

Talking to my vet the other day, he said that although for most its older, he knows of youngsters that have become fertile at 10months.
So weaning now is important. He should go out with other youngsters (although mine are in a mixed herd but with carefully selected horses)  to learn manners. And he needs firm and fair handling NOW.  You can love on a youngster, and still instill manners.


----------



## JackAT (25 March 2013)

Thanks for replying everyone. I think their owners are planning to be weaning shortly, so that's good. Only thing is is that there's not really any other youngsters to go out with, only older ponies/horses that can teach him the ropes. Would you see that as a problem?

I think that a bit of overhandling could be an issue HBM, he was a "surprise" foal, as the owners bought the mare as a riding pony, but then we started to notice she was looking slightly portly, then several people, myself included noticed that she was looking rather more portly on one side rather than the other. Vet came to ultrasound and surprise!! She's pregnant. 

The yard is a pretty busy riding school, so there's been all sorts of children/young teenage girls getting all "aww!" and fussing over him. Understandable really, but it does mean that he has been handled quite a lot.


----------



## Hurricanelady (25 March 2013)

My (fairly limited, 2 foals only but had to get on with it on my own and now have two nicely behaved youngsters) experience is that early gelding done whilst still with the mare has worked very well indeed - everything is smaller so less chance of complications, it heals faster and the colt can get some comfort and reassurance whilst still being with mum.  Some people do choose to wean and geld at the same time, but I personally would not do this - why combine two (what can be even with the best efforts) stressful events at the same time. 

If he were mine I'd get him gelded as soon as possible (and definitely before the flies arrive), then have a few weeks  to recover with mum, then get him weaned.  As others have said, consistent (extremely important!!) and firm but fair handling is very important, there are many on here but this is a useful thread:

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=601426

I have found the most important thing for stress free weaning is that the youngster has equine companionship, preferably horses that it has been with (and got to know its place in the herd with) before being separated from the mare, although it's not always possible to do this and smaller/one mare only breeders often have to make the best of what equine company they can arrange.

In terms of handling young stock one of the things I have found very useful is a book by Sarah Weston called No Fear, No Force, full of useful practical tips.

Hope he progresses well


----------



## Brightbay (25 March 2013)

Play mounting is a perfectly normal play behaviour, but it will happen more frequently if the colt doesn't have same age playmates.  Play isn't just a fun thing that young horses do, it's an essential part of development, and if there's no outlet for it, the young horse will start to try to play with inappropriate targets.

Recent blog post on it: http://horsesunderourskin.wordpress.com/2013/03/14/fair-play/

Instead of misinterpreting it, they should just provide a more appropriate environment for their young horse


----------



## JackAT (26 March 2013)

I see your point about play behaviour brightbay. An interesting read on the blog as well!

As for those who have mentioned consistent, firm and fair handling, this is something I have thought as well. Younger girls are being allowed to walk him around the yard, which is a difficult task. I'm not meaning to be unkind to these younger girls, but they don't quite seem to be understanding how to use reprimands, and use them at the wrong times. 

For example; colt is stood still, is asked to walk on, doesn't walk on. Cue getting in front of the colt, attempting to drag him, clicking with the mouth at him, yanking the headcollar. Colt takes some steps forward (at this point, I think all of this shouty action should stop as he has finally done what is needed), and the pulling, clicking and dragging continues. The reprimanding (which I understand is flawed in itself) seems to stop at random times, because the young girls trying to lead him don't understand how to apply force and voice commands appropriately, and start to get panicked when things don't go according to plan.

Wow, that turned into a bit of a rant. Apologies! 

Thanks to everyone for replying.


----------

